# Can I hide a regular heater under the sand/gravel?



## nyaligatoraron (Jan 27, 2011)

Would it be ok if I just put the heater on the bottom of the aquarium and I covered it up with sand? 
If this is not ok, do you guys suggest any other way to hide this equipment? (no, I don't want to put a big plant in front of it)


----------



## larry.beck (Jul 31, 2009)

Not recommended.

Put it in a sump? Install a 3d background? Use an inline heater? Paint the back of tank black and use an all black heater?


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

Put a rock in front of it 8)


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Nina_b said:


> Put a rock in front of it 8)


+1.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Nina_b said:


> Put a rock in front of it 8)


Dunno why but I read that and instantly reverted to grade 6 then substituted rock for book.


----------



## nyaligatoraron (Jan 27, 2011)

Why is it not recommended to put a regular heater tube under gravel?
i keep hearing that it is not a good idea but what is the actual reason?


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I have researched this before,it is done ,with the proper set-up

http://www.homeaquariumsupplies.com/und ... eaters.cfm

One issue, alot of cichlids like to dig and sift through substrates which would expose heater,and therefore defeat the purpose


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

nyaligatoraron said:


> Why is it not recommended to put a regular heater tube under gravel?
> i keep hearing that it is not a good idea but what is the actual reason?


Well, I haven't really researched it, but... I know heaters are usually put next to or close to a filter inlet or discharge, which serves dual purposes of 1) more evenly distributing heat around the tank, and 2) keeping the heater from turning on and off as ofter - less cycles, longer the heater lasts.

So I would say that at the very least, a heater buried under the substrate doesn't get good it any water flow around it, and can leed to poor heating and a heater that wears out quicker.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Do not cover it because you want the heat to be able to rise off of it. The sand covering it will be like a blanket to it. Try laying it down behind something. If you have a large enough HOB filter maybe you can sit it in there but you better make sure it never touches the plastic to the HOB filter.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

You want the heat to be able to come off the heater so that the thermastat in the heater can work properly.


----------



## SonsOfLeda (Nov 9, 2007)

GTZ said:


> Dunno why but I read that and instantly reverted to grade 6 then substituted rock for book.


Not to get too OT here, but is this one of those stuck on stealth heaters you're referring to? Back in 6th grade it seems like they didn't make them any other way! :lol:

Back on topic, besides the safety issues involved, burying a standard heater would significantly change the way that the heater functions. The sand it'd be buried in wouldn't allow for the heat to be spread evenly throughout the aquarium. The sand would hold the heat, giving a false reading to the thermostat, thus causing temperature regulation issues in your aquarium.

Another option for you if you're set on burying your heater would be to look into aquarium cable heaters. They're typically used in planted tanks since they don't have to worry about fish un-burying them. I know for sure Hydor makes one, but I'm sure there are other brands available.


----------



## bpman25 (Oct 21, 2010)

put a tail on your heater and call it a rare pike


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

SonsOfLeda said:


> GTZ said:
> 
> 
> > Another option for you if you're set on burying your heater would be to look into aquarium cable heaters. They're typically used in planted tanks since they don't have to worry about fish un-burying them. I know for sure Hydor makes one, but I'm sure there are other brands available.


+1 to an inline heater if you can't cover it with tank decoration - if you're using a canister, that is.

kevin


----------



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

Sand acts as an insulator so burying the heater won't work for two reasons: it keeps the heat from interacting with the water and will cause the heater to shut off prematurely as it will sense it has reached it's set temperature.


----------



## SonsOfLeda (Nov 9, 2007)

ridley25 said:


> +1 to an inline heater if you can't cover it with tank decoration - if you're using a canister, that is.
> 
> kevin


Just to be clear, I wasn't referring to an inline heater. I was referring to a heater cable.

An inline heater, as ridley25 mentioned, is another alternative though.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

SonsOfLeda said:


> Just to be clear, I wasn't referring to an inline heater. I was referring to a heater cable.


Huh. Never even heard of those until now. Learn something every day.

But as you mentioned, if this tank will have cichlids that will dig, it's going to be seen sooner or later.

kevin


----------

